# Bad guys that you wanted to win.



## Erzyal (Aug 3, 2015)

Bad guys from movies, tv, anything, that you wanted to win. (At least just a little bit)

Examples.
 Light from the death note series (for obvious reasons)
Samuel L Jacksons character from Kingsman (because I halfway agreed with his reasoning even if he was crazy)
The bad guy from the anime Speed Grapher (can't remember his name)

Who do you wish beat the hero?


----------



## Ieono (Aug 3, 2015)

I usually empathize with villains more than heroes in fiction, so it is rare that I am rooting for the hero. More than others though, I especially root for Ganondorf, Seymour, Kuja, and Zeon's forces.


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 3, 2015)

Emperor Palpatine and the empire in general. At least their was some semblance of order in the galaxy when they were in charge. The damn rebellion only made things worse! If you've ever read any of the EU( which doesn't exist anymore..... thanks Disney!) you would see everything turns to shit because of them. Plus I hate the Jedi and the light side. Screw them!


----------



## Vitaly (Aug 3, 2015)

Illusive man. I was very disappointed when learned that Shepard will be against him in ME3.


----------



## Byron (Aug 3, 2015)

Satan.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 3, 2015)

Cartoon characters that are usually or always on the receiving end of God's shit stick so they become assholes.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 3, 2015)

Zorg from The Fifth Element.


----------



## Sonlir (Aug 3, 2015)

light wasn't a bad guy, he was justice. spoiler: 



Spoiler



lol anyway I wish it was L who beat him, losing to Near kinda sucked.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Aug 3, 2015)

Wile Coyote. He would deserve at least one good meal.

(Then bring Road Runner back to life, because fuck logic)


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 3, 2015)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> Wile Coyote. He would deserve at least one good meal.
> 
> (Then bring Road Runner back to life, because fuck logic)



I was kind of like that when I was younger and watched the Looney Toons shows. I kind of wanted Sylvester and/or Wile to win for some reason. 

For other things... basically any show/story/whatever where the protagonist is annoying as all hell.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 4, 2015)

Michael Douglas' character in _Falling Down_, William Foster:






I'm not even sure if I could count him as a bad guy, much less belong here. 
I didn't see him as an antagonist until 3/4 of the movie. 
Still, I felt kinda bad that for him.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 4, 2015)

There are 2 which come to mind right away. The first is Craig Toomy (The Langoliers). Firstly, I had a massive crush on him, and I fantasised that if I was there, I'd make sweet love to him while he was tied up. And he was a victim, more than the others really. His past and his parents fucked him up. Don't get me wrong, I didn't want him to kill everyone. Or anyone at all. I just didn't want the fate for him that he had. If only he'd just fucking LISTENED to them all.

The other was the billionaire in Stormbreaker. Who DOESN'T want revenge for being bullied at school?


----------



## Ley (Aug 4, 2015)

I kinda wanted Light to win. I alwso wanted Zaheer to win. He was so charismatic.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, I didnt want him to win, but Ronan the Accuser from Guardians of the Galaxy was just awesome. Pure badassness. I wish he would be still in the series


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 5, 2015)

The baddie from the 4th Halo game. Just so I would never have to suffer the torment of another non Bungie Halo game.


----------



## Jaden Darchon (Aug 5, 2015)

Ganondorf. I always had this idea for making a story about how he was raised as a kid and all the hardships he went through that shaped him into who he ultimately became to be. Hacking it out in the desert, undergoing trials to make him into the Gerudo leader... and it's not like the Gerudos are inherently evil, so I gotta wonder what happened.

With Light, initially I wanted him to win, but as he got more... ambitious, let's say, my enthusiasm kinda waned. Still, I was sad at the end.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 5, 2015)

Since Death Note is a common one, I also agree with wanting Light to win, just to see how the show would progress afterwards. 

I also really wanted Amon to win from TLoK. He is the most badass villan I have ever seen.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 5, 2015)

I kinda wanted to see Aizen win in Bleach. Mostly because the Soul Society is just plain evil to weak souls half the time. But the I stopped watching because the whole show got tedious


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 5, 2015)

Ronan IS fucking badass.

But yeah, the Empire had things under control and there was schooling and shit- totally agree there. I discuss this one often enough [damn Disney for pulling out the EU  ] because it's one time I think things were just colossally backward in a storyline. But maybe that's it-- maybe the bad guys DID win. Maybe the Jedi and them weren't good guys after all. And man, all those rules. At best I would be a Dark Jedi.

And I LOVE Falling Down. I don't even care. It's awesome, and I rooted for him the whole time, wtfever.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 6, 2015)

The Hive from _Teen Titans GO!_





It's easier to root for the baddies when you realized how screwy the heroes are.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 6, 2015)

Tom from "Tom and Jerry"


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 6, 2015)

Wile E. Coyote.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Aug 8, 2015)

Preed from Titan A.E.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 8, 2015)

The Trix rabbit. All he wants is some breakfast cereal, but those horrible children never let him have any. :C


----------



## Nadi (Aug 9, 2015)

The "City Hunter" from the Second Predator movie, I would realy like to  see how many Gangs would be left after his little Hunting trip.^^


----------

